# Check out this wheelchair accessible stairs



## mtlogcabin (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.allgood.co.uk/news.asp?info=Sesame+stairs+from+Allgood+Trio


----------



## steveray (Apr 9, 2014)

Very cool...Someone was just telling me about this this weekend....


----------



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2014)

Google Chrome could not connect to www.allgood.co.uk


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 9, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Google Chrome could not connect to www.allgood.co.uk


Worked for me under Google Chrome when I double clicked your link on the second try


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 9, 2014)

That is the "Bomb", thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2014)

*Great idea, youtube version link*

Sesame stairs from Allgood Trio





Since the introduction of the DDA and subsequently the Equality Act, many buildings have struggled to provide a means of access to their property that is barrier-free and ensures access for all. Even the smallest numbers of steps at the entrance of a building can provide a huge obstacle to visitors to a building and can lead to a situation where some visitors cannot access the building without assistance. Frequently, the property will install a retrofit solution that is difficult to use and can be an eyesore to the existing façade of the building. Sesame from Allgood Trio is a new innovative system that solves this issue by ensuring access for all whilst providing a discreet and aesthetically pleasing solution for the building.

Technologically advanced, the Sesame system from Allgood Trio is tailored to each individual entrance and supplied and installed by our team of engineers. The secret to the system is the way that the retractable stair lift platform is installed beneath the existing stairs, utilising the stairs in the process. This then means that when not in use, the Sesame system cannot be seen and the aesthetic of the building is not unduly affected. Once activated, the system retracts the existing stairs to reveal the lift which can be programmed to work automatically or at the touch of a button. The result is a concealed stair lift that is easy to use, retains the existing aesthetic of the building whilst not taking up space when not in use.

The video above demonstrates the system at one of our installations. Take time to watch it and if you require any further information on the system, please do not hesitate to contact us on 01708 345067 or office@allgoodtrio.co.uk


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 9, 2014)

many moving parts, how will they make out with snow and ice?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 9, 2014)

Thats cool.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 9, 2014)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> many moving parts, how will they make out with snow and ice?


I was thinking the exact same thing!  Plus the cost has to be extremely high because of the number of moving parts and complexity of the installation.


----------



## Alias (Apr 9, 2014)

Very cool installation!  Thanks for posting the link.

Sue


----------

